# Male or female rats?



## 2dumbos (Apr 2, 2007)

I keep reading about male rats going through 'teenage" years and possibly fighting. Do females go through that same stuff? Do females or males make better pets? Do females except another female easier then a male would except a new male cage mate? 

Thank you


----------



## Dimitrius (Mar 19, 2007)

I think it's more down to preference which is the better pet for you, neither is inherently a better pet. I'm getting males because I want lazy shoulder/lap pets. From what I've read, females are more playful and energetic. I don't know anything more than what I've read about the teenage stuff, and I couldn't tell you if males or females are more accommodating with introducing cagemates.


----------



## Stephanie (Mar 25, 2007)

it is usually easier to introduce two females not as teritorial


----------



## Sara_C (Mar 10, 2007)

I've always kept boys and i've never experienced any problem 'teenage years'. If anything they're just more energetic and then once they hit the 6-7 month mark they completely chill out. 

If males are young they are normally no problem to introduc to each other. The only introduction that would be tricky would be an adult male to adult male introduction. Like Stephanie said, females are easy to introduce but if you wanted to introduce another young male to the young male you already have i can't see there being a problem.


----------



## radical (Jan 15, 2007)

i've only had males myself, but i love them. neither females or males make better pets, they're both great, and it's up to the owner to decide which is better for them.


----------



## Stephanie (Mar 25, 2007)

radical said:


> i've only had males myself, but i love them. neither females or males make better pets, they're both great, and it's up to the owner to decide which is better for them.


I agree completely i also agree with sara my boys happen to fight alot but i have learned to let them go at it LoL steve has decided to become alpha rat and iriquois is putting up a fight it's hard to listen to the squeaks but they are slowly coming around


----------



## Nazarath (Feb 20, 2007)

I have boyz and girls and i find my boys are very cuddely and yes my girls are like pop corn lol. I also agree with Steph. and radical, if depends on the owner.


----------



## skyguyx5 (Apr 2, 2007)

Ive had both males and females. Males are more lazy. Females hop around and see what they can get into. But it all depends what kind of person you are. Its like with dogs. If you get a fox terrier (like a female rat), and dont walk him everyday for an hour, he will go nuts, because they are active dogs by nature. Mastifs (like male rats) are calm dogs, that dont need to go out like fox terriers. So it depends on you.


----------



## DonnaK (Feb 8, 2007)

We have two female rats, and haven't had any teenage troubles with them. Like the others have said, it really does depend on what you want from your rats.


----------



## tasha (Oct 16, 2006)

Boys just sit there. Girls get into everything. They are all very fun and have their own personalities, you're not really guaranteed one thing or the other depending on their sex but it's generally an accurate stereotype.


----------



## Night (Feb 23, 2007)

I have 8 neutered boys and 4 spayed girls. I enjoy both females and males equally, since they each have awesome qualities 

Most males start fighting more when they get a bit older, but I neuter them around 2 months old so that doesn't happen. Girls can also get moody and fight, since they get very... excitable when they're in heat (which happens every five days, mind you). Females are usually ALWAYS the dominant rats in a mixed-sex cage setting. All four of my girls rule the roost, and the boys all bow down to them


----------



## JennieLove (Jan 2, 2007)

I was thinking about getting a girl (not for sure yet). I dont know how the boys would react, or if it would be better to get another male. I really want a girl.


----------



## Night (Feb 23, 2007)

If you plan on having both sexes, make sure to spay/neuter everyone. Mixed-sex groups are awesome to have and a lot of fun, so it's worth the extra expense to get them all sterilized. Plus, girls are extremely prone to mammary tumors and infections of their reproductive organs (such as pyometra), which spaying either greatly reduces/gets rid of.

Also - remember that getting a female from pet store is a huge gamble, since you might end up with a pregnant mom. Some rats don't show they're pregnant until literally a day or two before they give birth, so you can never tell just by looking at them!


----------



## JennieLove (Jan 2, 2007)

Oh yeah, deff. I would get the girl fixed. I'm through with petstores, I would get the girl from a breeder. Just worried about how the boys would react to a girl.


----------



## Night (Feb 23, 2007)

Most boys LOVE girls! Even my aggressive rat (he's from a terrible breeder, so he doesn't have that great of a personality) will flip over and whine for my 4 month old girlie, Fergie. Girls are go-getters, and love to explore and roam. I absolutely adore my girls


----------



## JennieLove (Jan 2, 2007)

Awww, lol. Now I really do want a girl.


----------



## Wench (Apr 5, 2007)

Night said:


> Even my aggressive rat (he's from a terrible breeder, so he doesn't have that great of a personality) will flip over and whine for my 4 month old girlie, Fergie.


Awww, that is an adorable image.


----------

